# mp4 H.264, mplayer or etc?



## ProFTP (Dec 14, 2009)

mp4 H.264?

*make config*

```
â”‚ â”‚[X] X264        Enable x264 (H.264) video codec support   â”‚ â”‚
```


error:

```
===>  Building for mplayer-0.99.11_12
gmake -C libvo libvo.a
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libvo'

gmake[1]: `libvo.a' is up to date.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libvo'

gmake -C libao2
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libao2'
gmake[1]: Nothing to be done for `libs'.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libao2'
gmake -C input
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/input'
gmake[1]: Nothing to be done for `libs'.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/input'
gmake -C libmenu
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libmenu'
gmake[1]: Nothing to be done for `libs'.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libmenu'
gmake -C libmpcodecs
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libmpcodecs'
gmake[1]: Nothing to be done for `libs'.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libmpcodecs'
gmake -C libaf
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libaf'
gmake[1]: Nothing to be done for `libs'.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libaf'
gmake -C libmpdemux libmpdemux.a
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libmpdemux'
gmake[1]: `libmpdemux.a' is up to date.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libmpdemux'
gmake -C stream
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/stream'
gmake[1]: Nothing to be done for `libs'.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/stream'
gmake -C libswscale
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libswscale'
gmake[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libswscale'
gmake -C libvo libosd.a
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libvo'
gmake[1]: `libosd.a' is up to date.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libvo'
gmake -C libavformat
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libavformat'
gmake[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libavformat'
gmake -C libavcodec
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libavcodec'

cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I./libavcodec -I./libavformat -Wdisabled-optimization 
-Wno-pointer-sign -Wdeclaration-after-statement -I. -I. -I./libavutil -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing 
 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/local/include
/freetype2 -I.. -I../libavutil -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 
-I/usr/local/include -I../libswscale -I../libavcodec  -DHAVE_AV_CONFIG_H -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 
-D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_ISOC9X_SOURCE -I.. -I.. -I../libavutil -Wdisabled-optimization -Wno-pointer-sign 

-Wdeclaration-after-statement -I. -I.. -I../libavutil -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  
-D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/local/include
/freetype2 -I... -I.../libavutil -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include
freetype2 -I/usr/local/include  -c -o h264.o h264.c
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libavcodec'

h264.c: In function 'decode_cabac_residual':
h264.c:5350: warning: passing argument 4 of 'decode_significance_8x8_x86' discar
ds qualifiers from pointer target type
cabac.h: In function 'get_cabac_noinline':
cabac.h:525: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloadin
g 'asm'
cabac.h:525: error: 'asm' operand has impossible constraints
gmake[1]: *** [h264.o] Error 1
gmake: *** [libavcodec/libavcodec.a] Error 2

*** Error code 1

Stop in /home/ports2/ports/multimedia/mplayer.
```

???


----------



## tobii (Dec 15, 2009)

Smells like a gcc problem.

Whats the gcc and FreeBSD Version you running?


----------



## ProFTP (Dec 15, 2009)

```
FreeBSD www.x0.org.ua 8.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT #1: Fri Jun 19 03:10:26 EEST 2009
root@www.x0.org.ua:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL2  i386
```


```
gcc version 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
```


----------



## ProFTP (Dec 16, 2009)

I set *vlc*

all works


----------

